# Smiths Cockpit Clock



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I was following this one closely and I reckon would have made a great buy, Ive never seen one like this and to my mind looks more recent than WW2 ....I must admit having thoughts on making a wrist watch from it if I won it









I diddnt bid in the end as Ive pushed my luck with the Seiko this month but I really liked the look of this one...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...me=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

It's very nice, whatever it is!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks lovely, and good value at 62quid... tho I saw a clock that looked older at a antique fair in bath for about 25 the other day... the depth was about 3inches so not good for a watch!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Jase,

How about this one??

Camerer Cuss, London 1960


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Or maybe a little more Russian?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Or maybe a little more MIG ?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Good ole Smith's in my opinion, excellent investments. Interestingly a firm I knew was relocating to an ex aircraft well part of Smith's industries Group.

The old factory had fullsize Smith electric clocks, the very first every produced I believe they're valued at Â£2000 each, and these were meant for the skip.

Smith's being located close to Cheltenham, just below Bishop cleeves I think.

Bry


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Smith's being located close to Cheltenham, just below Bishop cleeves I think.


Yep, sure is....about 12 miles from here, and very close to Cheltenham Racecourse...home of the Gold Cup.

I believe Smiths watches were made here at one time


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

The Gold Cup, had to make a delivery there 6am job, was oks once you knew where to deliver too.

Bry



Roger said:


> > Smith's being located close to Cheltenham, just below Bishop cleeves I think.
> 
> 
> Yep, sure is....about 12 miles from here, and very close to Cheltenham Racecourse...home of the Gold Cup.
> ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I have a Russian one, but one out of a Spit would just have me extatic ...


Nice clocks Roger, Ive been eyeing up those MIG ones for ages....









I have one, its out of my Grandfathers 'own' Spit 5B from the war,

Ill dig out the photo


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Jase,

Is it one of those rim-wound ones?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

yep, Ive had it serviced so it works well, but I was advised the winding teeth are pretty worn so it 'retired' from active service....


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I was following this one closely and I reckon would have made a great buy, Ive never seen one like this and to my mind looks more recent than WW2 ....I must admit having thoughts on making a wrist watch from it if I won it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bugger! Missed that one


----------



## ErikS (Jun 21, 2005)

I have one from an F16C. I had a friend get out of a dead Viper at Luke and he gave me the clock. To Bad the zillion Gs on impact made it impossible to recover. It makes a great conversation piece though. BTW I an USAF NCO so that is the connection. I have wrenched F16s for many years.


----------

